# Visa Run



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

Have been living in Dubai now for about 6 weeks, absolutely love it. 
I moved here with my girlfriend however she is yet to find employment and its looking more & more likely that we are going to have to do a 'visa run.'

She isnt the best of fliers and has ruled out flying anywhere. I have been told you can drive to the Oman border, can anyone give me any details on what we need to take? Is there certain times we need to go? 

As i am finding out with Dubai, everytime you need to apply something and you think you have everything required they need something which you dont have!

Any help woould be great

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but last week the law changed to stop visa runs being done. What passport does she hold? 
If it is one of the "lucky" countries, she may be able to take a trip away and re enter on a visit visa, in which case she will then re-enter and be given a 30 day visa.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but last week the law changed to stop visa runs being done. What passport does she hold?
> If it is one of the "lucky" countries, she may be able to take a trip away and re enter on a visit visa, in which case she will then re-enter and be given a 30 day visa.



Unfortunately, sgilli3 is right. Once your girlfriend's visa runs out, she will have to leave and go back to her home country or a distant country (how distant, I do not know) before she can be issued with a new visit visa at the airport. Just nipping across the border will no longer work; she will be turned away at the airport.

I believe however that, for a fee, the visa can be renewed for a few more weeks without her having to leave the country. However, I would advise you to make the necessary enquiries as this route might have been closed with the change in rules.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh dear!

She hold a UK passport. Does she have to go back to the UK then come back here?

Or can she fly to Muscat or something?

Any ideas where i can find out for definate what the rules are?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> She hold a UK passport. Does she have to go back to the UK then come back here?
> 
> ...


You need to make enquiries with the Department of Naturalisation and Residency in Dubai. 

Try the following link: DNRD

Hope it goes alright!


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Cant seem to find any concrete rules for the visa.

Each website i visit says something different so im completely confused by it all.

Not sure where to go from here.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Visit visa: Visit visas valid for 30 days will cost Dh500. This cannot be renewed. A person wishing to stay for an extended period must obtain a visit visa valid for 90 days that costs Dh1,000. 

Citizens of the certain countries can get a 30-day visit visa free of charge upon arrival, entitling them to stay for 60 days: *Britain*, France, Italy, Germany, the Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Austria, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Portugal, Ireland, Greece, Cyprus, Finland, Malta, Spain, Monaco, Vatican, Iceland, Andorra, San Marino, Liechtenstein, United States, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Japan, Brunei, Singapore, Malaysia and Hong Kong. 

*After this period a visitor can extend the visit visa by a further two months by leaving the country and returning. This can be done twice. When the third visit visa expires the person must leave the UAE for at least a month before returning*.

*Visitors cannot go to Kish island, Oman or other neighbouring countries for a visa run. They will have to go back to their home country and then reapply for a visit visa*.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

alli said:


> Visit visa: Visit visas valid for 30 days will cost Dh500. This cannot be renewed. A person wishing to stay for an extended period must obtain a visit visa valid for 90 days that costs Dh1,000.
> 
> *Citizens of the certain countries can get a 30-day visit visa free of charge upon arrival, entitling them to stay for 60 days:* *Britain*, France, Italy, Germany, the Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Austria, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Portugal, Ireland, Greece, Cyprus, Finland, Malta, Spain, Monaco, Vatican, Iceland, Andorra, San Marino, Liechtenstein, United States, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Japan, Brunei, Singapore, Malaysia and Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


Alli, a little confused by the area I highlighted LOL I was given a 30 day vistors visa last week, previously it was 60 days but the rules have changed.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

i copied off gulf news website hehe


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

So just to clarify, nobody really knows what the official rules & regs are?!?!

HAHAHAHA

Thanks for all your help im sure it will resolve itself.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> So just to clarify, nobody really knows what the official rules & regs are?!?!
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> 
> Thanks for all your help im sure it will resolve itself.



My understanding, based on the info posted by alli, is that she needs to go home or somewhere thereabouts in order to renew her visa. She can do this twice and return to the Dubai almost immediately. After that, she will have to go home and remain there for at least 1 month before she can come back!

I think that the rules are there partly to stop people working on visit visas. The fact that you have to travel so far (undoubtedly your bank balance would suffer) is also meant to discourage both employees and employers from doing the same.

I hope that things work out and she is able to renew her visa but my advice is to still call the DNRD. They make the rules after all, so they should know it (I think!!!). It would be so simple if the rules were clear but hey, that's Dubai for us!

P.S Do not leave it to chance and try and get it sorted as soon as; the fines for overstaying are quite hefty and if she does inadvertedly overstay, it might affect her re-entry to Dubai later on!

Best of luck!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

alli said:


> i copied off gulf news website hehe


Never trust a journo!! LOL


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks again for all your help. 

Will look into it this evening. 

I will report back with my findings. It may help if others that are in the same boat.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was under the impression, that she can re enter the country once and get a 30 day visa, then pay to have extended another 30 days-once.Then thats it. I think also the problem is converting a visit visa to an employment visa ( and in that case, you may need to leave country)

All so very confusing...hubby has been back and forth at immigration this past week trying to sort stuff out...1st few times he got different answers, now he keeps going back to same lady, and she has been great.

Good luck....keep us posted.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I was under the impression, that she can re enter the country once and get a 30 day visa, then pay to have extended another 30 days-once.Then thats it. I think also the problem is converting a visit visa to an employment visa ( and in that case, you may need to leave country)
> 
> All so very confusing...hubby has been back and forth at immigration this past week trying to sort stuff out...1st few times he got different answers, now he keeps going back to same lady, and she has been great.
> 
> Good luck....keep us posted.


Blimey! So confusing! Looks like they do not even know their own rules!!! I hope that you can all get all visa issues sorted! I can imagine just how stressful it must be!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Blimey! So confusing! Looks like they do not even know their own rules!!! I hope that you can all get all visa issues sorted! I can imagine just how stressful it must be!!!



Not stressful for me...Im at home playing on the computer...lol


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I think also the problem is converting a visit visa to an employment visa ( and in that case, you may need to leave country).


When using our free zone visa entity you can pay extra (AED730) to have your visa locally amended, which means that they will deal with immigration to ensure that even if you're on a visit visa you don't have to leave the country to get it transferred to residency / work permit. If your girlfriend finds a job whilst on her visit visa it might be worth asking the HR department or company PRO about this option.


----------



## Bevski (Aug 12, 2008)

I would be very interested to know how this is resolved as I am planning to move over to Dubai in about a month with my partner who has been offered a job, and as we are not married I am worried about being able to get a VISA while I look for work. If any one can clarify the new rules or have had any recent experience of this it would be a big help.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bevski said:


> I would be very interested to know how this is resolved as I am planning to move over to Dubai in about a month with my partner who has been offered a job, and as we are not married I am worried about being able to get a VISA while I look for work. If any one can clarify the new rules or have had any recent experience of this it would be a big help.
> 
> Thanks


If you hold a passport from one of the countries whose citizens qualify for 30 day visit visa on arrival, then you will be issued with one when you get to the airport. Based on the information posted, then you can extend it for 30 days afterwhich you have to leave and go back home before you can get a new visa. The rules are unclear and until someone posts an update on the forum, your guess will be as good as mine! Technically, you can no longer change from a visit to employment visa without first leaving the country but from the previous post, it seems that there is a way around this!

Will you and your partner be staying in a hotel when you first get to Dubai or will he be put in company accommodation. If it is the latter and you are planning to stay with him, I would advise that he clarifies with his employer whether they are happy for you to be living together. It is illegal for unmarried couples to co-habit and as your partner will be under his employer's responsibility, a lot of times employers are against having unmarried partners sharing company accommodation. If you do end up living together, I would advise being discrete and telling all who asks that you are married. You certainly do not want to attrack unwanted attention and unfortunately, pleading ignorance is not an excuse should you find yourself in trouble with the law!

Whilst a month will fly by, I would advise that you still keep on looking for a job. You might strike gold and that will effectively make your move to Dubai a lot easier and a lot less stressful!

Best of luck with move.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Not stressful for me...Im at home playing on the computer...lol


 Lucky you! I am at home watching the rain lash down! And I thought it was summer! I can always rely on the British weather to spoil my week off work!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Lucky you! I am at home watching the rain lash down! And I thought it was summer! I can always rely on the British weather to spoil my week off work!!!


here I am., still on the darn computer...and its a VERY humid, 38 degrees still (10.10 pm)


----------



## mallen79 (Jul 29, 2008)

My wife and i are moving out to dubai on the 28th Aug. I will be getting my work visa to where (from what I have been reading) will get my residency visa in due course. My wife is at the moment seeking work but I believe she will be sponsored on visa. Dies this mean she is entitled to stay within Dubai for as long as need be until she finds employment?

Does anyone have any good contcts for employment in banking?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mallen79 said:


> My wife and i are moving out to dubai on the 28th Aug. I will be getting my work visa to where (from what I have been reading) will get my residency visa in due course. My wife is at the moment seeking work but I believe she will be sponsored on visa. Dies this mean she is entitled to stay within Dubai for as long as need be until she finds employment?
> 
> Does anyone have any good contcts for employment in banking?


Once your residency visa comes through, you will be able to sponsor your wife. If you sponsor her on a spouse visa, then she will be able to remain in Dubai for as long you remain there. The spouse visa however will not entitle her to work and should she want to work, she will need to get an NOC from you as well as an employment visa. I believe one of the posts under this thread contains more info about what she will need to do if she wanted to work.

Has she contacted the big banks in regards to employment? The likes of HSBC, Barclays, etc are already out there, so it might be worthwhile contacting them regarding available vacancies.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi again,

To cut a long story short, my girlfriend and i drove to the border at Hatta last night where, after filling in a form & paying 90 dhs she recieved another 30 days stamped in her passport.

So panic over for another month hopefully she will have employment after that...............

Plan ZZ is marriage!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

awesome! wow the papers have got it totally wrong then!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> Hi again,
> 
> To cut a long story short, my girlfriend and i drove to the border at Hatta last night where, after filling in a form & paying 90 dhs she recieved another 30 days stamped in her passport.
> 
> ...


That's really good news! Pleased for you. I guess that answers the question for everyone else in the same boat!

In regards to finding a job, I would say that she should go down to the offices of the recruitment agencies, with CV in hand! Sometimes, the direct approach works best. They can hardly ignore you whilst you're standing in front of them!

Best of luck!!

P.S If you go for plan ZZ, don't forget my invite!!!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

*From Gulf News today:*

_Visa runs still valid, says top official (Andy Sambidge)

The visa run - thought to be a thing of the past following new rules introduced in the UAE in July - is alive and thriving.

A top official at the Dubai Naturalisation and Residency Department (DNRD) has clarified confusion over the renewal of visit visas by leaving the UAE for another country.

People who want to renew visit visas or convert these into employment visas can do so by going to any country of their choice, he told UAE daily Gulf News on Thursday.

Brigadier Obaid Bin Surour, acting director general of the DNRD, said that, contrary to previous reports, it is not compulsory that visitors travel to their home country to renew visit visas.

This is contrary to what a senior Interior Ministry official claimed at the launch of UAE's new visa regulations last month.

Tour operators and airlines that do visa runs by ferrying people to neighbouring countries to change their visas, said their businesses are still flourishing as hundreds of people dash to places like Kish Island._

So I guess it's true - no-one really knows what the rules are!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, I believe this is the case.
You can go and renew for 30 days, and extend once.
But after that, you must leave for a month.

Again, it will differ as to what country's passport you hold.

Thanks Katie !!


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Very good news for visitors. ridiculous to say to go a specific place after the expiry of visa. It is fair to say that One should exit the country after the expiry of visa.



katiepotato said:


> *From Gulf News today:*
> 
> _Visa runs still valid, says top official (Andy Sambidge)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevski (Aug 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> If you hold a passport from one of the countries whose citizens qualify for 30 day visit visa on arrival, then you will be issued with one when you get to the airport. Based on the information posted, then you can extend it for 30 days afterwhich you have to leave and go back home before you can get a new visa. The rules are unclear and until someone posts an update on the forum, your guess will be as good as mine! Technically, you can no longer change from a visit to employment visa without first leaving the country but from the previous post, it seems that there is a way around this!
> 
> Will you and your partner be staying in a hotel when you first get to Dubai or will he be put in company accommodation. If it is the latter and you are planning to stay with him, I would advise that he clarifies with his employer whether they are happy for you to be living together. It is illegal for unmarried couples to co-habit and as your partner will be under his employer's responsibility, a lot of times employers are against having unmarried partners sharing company accommodation. If you do end up living together, I would advise being discrete and telling all who asks that you are married. You certainly do not want to attrack unwanted attention and unfortunately, pleading ignorance is not an excuse should you find yourself in trouble with the law!
> 
> ...


Thank MAZ, we are stopping in a hotel initially so I think that we should be ok as long as no-one asks to see my marriage certificate. I have been in touch with a couple of recruitment consultantants in Dubai (Hays, Select & BBT) who seem quite positive about me being able to get work once I arrive but it does seem a bit of a minefield ever after you have got a job to sort out VISAs. 
If any-one has any other contacts that might be of use any advise would be very appreciated.


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

*Visa run this week?*

Hi all,

I need to make a visa run to Oman/Hatta this week. I would like some company if anybody else is planning on doing the same?

thanks
Chris


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

bump....I'm going tomorrow if anybody wants to come.

Will go to the OMAN border via RAK and stop at one of the hole in the walls on the way back.


----------



## mumtaz (Jul 11, 2009)

ifu95702 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to make a visa run to Oman/Hatta this week. I would like some company if anybody else is planning on doing the same?
> 
> ...


hi my name mumtaz from the uk i also need to do a visa run this mon or tue plz call me my num is 055-7354403 many thanks


----------



## mumtaz (Jul 11, 2009)

my num is xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

*Anyone going on a visa-run this week?*

Hi, I need to do a visa run from Dubai to Oman this week. I don't have a car, so if anyone is going, I am very interested in going together and sharing the fuel costs!
If not, is there any bus company doing it?
Thanks for replies!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You would prob get more responses if you posted in the Dubai forum.


----------



## Alan_Jza (Apr 26, 2010)

Elisabet said:


> Hi, I need to do a visa run from Dubai to Oman this week. I don't have a car, so if anyone is going, I am very interested in going together and sharing the fuel costs!
> If not, is there any bus company doing it?
> Thanks for replies!!


Hi I have a car and going on a run within next couple of days if you are interested 050 394 5072 Alan


----------



## Tony123 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I plan to do a visa run since my visit visa to dubai expires shortly and would still like to hang around in dubai, can anyone suggest how to do so with accurate information as I have searched from various sites and have come to many different ans. If anyone is planning on a visa run this weekend? or pls help on how to do so, direction, methods of getting a visa from different borders. Regards, Tony


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Drive to Oman border past Hatta. Stop off just before the border to get car insurance for Oman - it is next to petrol station on side of the road. At UAE border get exit stamp in your passport. Drive towards Oman Border, stop at Customs where they check boot of your car, they will give you a slip of paper. Drive on to Oman Immigration office, park up, go inside and show your passport, car insurance and customs slip. They will stamp your passport with Oman visa - walk around to other side of the building for Oman Exit stamp. Back in car, thru customs, back to Dubai Border for new visit visa. This is for UK passport holders, if you are USA passport I don't know if you are eligible for visa run, maybe someone else on forum will know. It was pointed out to me before on here that if you are in a hire car then the insurance from the border may not be valid but it is accepted by Oman Immigration Border Control but you are hardly driving into Oman - just no-mans land for about 2 miles. (To be safe tho you should arrange insurance thru the car hire company). The drive to border is about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Tony123 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Is visa run possible for USA Citizen? - Tourist in Dubai*

I plan to do a visa run since my tourist visa to dubai expires shortly and would still like to hang around in dubai... does anyone know for sure if this is possible or has done so before?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Wanda's post is spot on. They do it all the time.


----------



## Tony123 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Advice, which travel agency to drive with or take a flight?*



Jynxgirl said:


> Wanda's post is spot on. They do it all the time.


Which travel agency to go with to do the visa run or take a flight?

Which would you recommend???


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

why do you need a travel agency??? - you go on your own or with a friend - it is 1.5 hour drive to the border!!! If you want to spend the money on a flight - then fly to Muscat and back.


----------



## Tony123 (Jun 22, 2010)

wandabug said:


> why do you need a travel agency??? - you go on your own or with a friend - it is 1.5 hour drive to the border!!! If you want to spend the money on a flight - then fly to Muscat and back.


I don't have a car and a valid driver license in this country. Do you know of anybody who goes on a border run:?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can rent a car for a day with your USA licence?Or rent a car with driver for the day. Or advertise on this forum for someone who is going on the run, otherwise I think you are going to have to fly to Muscat and back.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

wandabug said:


> otherwise I think you are going to have to fly to Muscat and back.


If you go into Deira, Satwa, Bur Dubai or anywhere else with a high Indian/Pakistani population, you will see hundreds of shops offering "Typing, Documents, Translation" etc. Ask in any of these for coach trip visa runs.

Will be cheap but can't imagine it'd be a fun day out.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Indian/Pakistani's cannot to border visa runs so why would there be any agencies advertising it there?


----------



## DutchWolf (Aug 1, 2010)

Tony123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I plan to do a visa run since my visit visa to dubai expires shortly and would still like to hang around in dubai, can anyone suggest how to do so with accurate information as I have searched from various sites and have come to many different ans. If anyone is planning on a visa run this weekend? or pls help on how to do so, direction, methods of getting a visa from different borders. Regards, Tony


If you need to make another visa run soon (next few days) I can offer you a ride. This will be my first, so in return you can show me the ropes!


----------



## DutchWolf (Aug 1, 2010)

Elisabet said:


> Hi, I need to do a visa run from Dubai to Oman this week. I don't have a car, so if anyone is going, I am very interested in going together and sharing the fuel costs!
> If not, is there any bus company doing it?
> Thanks for replies!!


If you need to make another run soon (next few days) I can offer transportation and refreshments! In return you can show me the ropes as this will be my first!
Thanks


----------



## DutchWolf (Aug 1, 2010)

ifu95702 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to make a visa run to Oman/Hatta this week. I would like some company if anybody else is planning on doing the same?
> 
> ...


If you need to make another run soon (next few days) I can offer transportation and refreshments! In return maybe you can show me the ropes as this will be my first one!


----------



## DutchWolf (Aug 1, 2010)

*Are you a veteran visa runner?*

Anyone need to go on a second, third (or beyond) visa run to Hatta, Oman within the next few days? I can offer you a car seat and refreshments op2: ! 
All I ask in return is to show me the ropes as this will be my first one!
Thanks!


----------



## DutchWolf (Aug 1, 2010)

DutchWolf said:


> If you need to make another run soon (next few days) I can offer transportation and refreshments! In return maybe you can show me the ropes as this will be my first one!


Sorry! Disregard! Just noticed this thread is over a year old...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, incase you do not find any1 to go with you, heres what to do.
Head towards Oman, thru Hatta (about 1.5 hrs).
After Hatta Fort and before the border you need to get Oman car insurance (about dhs.60)- you will see the office on the right by the petrol station. Well signposted.
At Dubai border, park and go to little window for your exit stamp.
Drive towards Oman border (5 mins), at customs they will look in your boot and give you a slip of paper.
Drive onto Immigration building (5 mins) and park up. Go in and get an Oman stamp (they will ask to see car insurance you just bought).
Walk around to other side of the building to a little window on the side to get Oman exit stamp.
Get back into car, back thru customs, give them the slip of paper back.
Drive back to Dubai border and get your new visit visa stamp.
Drive home.


----------



## aryanarai (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi,
I have to do a visa run from Dubai and have a couple of quick questions:
1) What's the process at the border? Is it really straight forward with no complications?
2) How much does it cost?
3) Which is the closest border from Dubai?
4) If we have to go to Oman do we need a visit visa for Oman? I am a US passport holder?
Thx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Could we merge some of the visa threads? Crazy to have so many.


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

aryanarai said:


> Hi,
> I have to do a visa run from Dubai and have a couple of quick questions:
> 1) What's the process at the border? Is it really straight forward with no complications?
> 2) How much does it cost?
> ...


There are already 4 posts asking pretty much the same questions on this first page alone, I really suggest searching for your answers.


----------



## DutchWolf (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks! Much appreciated. This is really helpful. I had some other people tell me also not to worry to go by myself.


----------



## aryanarai (Jun 12, 2010)

For a US passport do I need a visa for Oman? Also, I will be driving my sister's car and am on an entry stamp what do I need to show for the oman insurance papers?
How much does the whole process cost?
Thanks


----------



## aryanarai (Jun 12, 2010)

Oops thanks...how can I delete this thread?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A mod will come along and either delete or prob move it.


----------



## DutchWolf (Aug 1, 2010)

aryanarai said:


> For a US passport do I need a visa for Oman? Also, I will be driving my sister's car and am on an entry stamp what do I need to show for the oman insurance papers?
> How much does the whole process cost?
> Thanks


From what wandabug (and others) tell me you simply purchase the car insurance at the Oman border for AED60. As far as I can tell the actual visit visa stamp also costs about AED60 (my passport is Dutch but should be the same). You're more than welcome to join me if you want to find out all these things together!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

aryanarai said:


> For a US passport do I need a visa for Oman? Also, I will be driving my sister's car and am on an entry stamp what do I need to show for the oman insurance papers?
> How much does the whole process cost?
> Thanks


Yes you need Oman visa - you get it at the border.

It is the car that is insured not the driver so your sisters car is ok, you need the car registration docs which should always be in the car anyway.

I cant remember cost of the Oman visa - about dhs.70.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*I'm ready*

I to need to make a run give me a call


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

wandabug said:


> Yes you need Oman visa - you get it at the border.
> 
> It is the car that is insured not the driver so your sisters car is ok, you need the car registration docs which should always be in the car anyway.
> 
> I cant remember cost of the Oman visa - about dhs.70.


Last time I went through, Europeans paid AED 70, Americans and Australians/NZers paid nothing.


----------



## aryanarai (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone...I'm going tomorrow.
Sorry Wolf just saw yoru post. Eitherways you probably wouldn't have wanted to travel with me....I have two little devils in tow and they can create quite a ruckas. 
Besides, I'm sure you've already done the run. HOpe it went ok.
Aryana.


----------



## sazrobins (Jul 14, 2010)

Dazcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have been living in Dubai now for about 6 weeks, absolutely love it.
> I moved here with my girlfriend however she is yet to find employment and its looking more & more likely that we are going to have to do a 'visa run.'
> ...


Hi - did you manage to get your gf's visa sorted out??? I have done 2 previous visa runs since I have been here and need to do another one but just read your post and replies and now worried I cannot drive to the border to get stamped for another 30days...any info is really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sazrobins (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi - I need to do a visa run this week (13/09/2010) - if I can join someone that would be great thanks. Look forward to your replies...


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Couple of points I need clarification on please.

I have a hire car at the moment - Currently the insurance only covers UAE usage. Can you still purchase the Oman insurance to drive over the border & back again for the Visa run?

Also, which is the best border area to go to? Hata, Mazyad, etc?

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Dozza said:


> Hi All
> 
> Couple of points I need clarification on please.
> 
> ...


Also - Could the following be confirmed. Is the vehicle insurance part of the whole process (Do they actually check). I understand that if you do not have insurance you are breaking the law, etc, etc & that if you have a crash, your liable, etc.

Its a lot of hassle to get the hire company to process this, as all they seem interested in is taking my money each month.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes you have to show insurance for Oman at the border control. Your car hire company will organise insurance document for about dhs.200. Give them a few days notice.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

You can fly to oman and back for 200dhs! we went last month for 440 between two of us return.. That was with flydubai (who unfortunately just had a sale end that would've made it even cheaper!) 

And that way you can do a duty free stock up since you don't have a visa 

ETA: Scroll down the page to see the cheaper flights the ones that automatically select are closer to 500 return..


----------



## sazrobins (Jul 14, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Also - Could the following be confirmed. Is the vehicle insurance part of the whole process (Do they actually check). I understand that if you do not have insurance you are breaking the law, etc, etc & that if you have a crash, your liable, etc.
> 
> Its a lot of hassle to get the hire company to process this, as all they seem interested in is taking my money each month.


OK - I have recently been to hatta border...the first time i did it I got a hire car which was insured for Oman as i was worried about not getting my stamp....this time however i went in a hire car which is only insured for dubai, when i got to the car checking point he just asked if car was insured or if I was only going to the border and back (which I was) i said yes just to border and back and he was fine and sent me on my way - DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY!!!! You do not need the extra insurance if you are just doing border run, if you do want to go into Oman you will DEFINITELY need insurance.

3 hour round trip dubai to hatta border, visa stamp and back. ENJOY!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have always been asked to show insurance at the Oman Immigration window (when you get the Oman Stamp) not just the car check, even tho they knew it was a visa run, there is even an insurance office there for people who have not got it but they dont accept dirhams there so it is better to get it at the roadside office at Hatta.
I am shocked they didn't ask you at Oman Immigation, you were lucky. 
At the end of the day, without insurance you are not covered from the Dubai exit to the Oman border control and although that is only about 5kms I still wouldn't like to take the risk for the sake of saving dhs.60.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i went to Hatta for a visa run, in my friends car on the way their i was stopped at one of the checkpoints as i didnt know i was supposed to turn my headlights off .. so the police man i suppose yelled at me in Arabic when i showed him my passport he then apologized and let me go ... when i got to the border i was not asked any questions i was just giving a slip of paper for my car by Dubai border people ... when i got to Oman, i was not asked any questions they guy at the counter knew i was doing a visa run he stamped my passport and the slip given to me by Dubai, then i just turned around and went back had no problems at all ... maybe the timing also depends as this was at 2am


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Technically crossing the border out of Dubai (into the 'no man's land) is leaving the UAE and if you have a hire car, you need the company's permission to do so, as well as the appropriate insurance. It does not matter whether you are asked for paperwork or not, or whether you actually enter Oman itself.

Do you really want to take the risk of driving without permission and insurance? Breaking the law can have serious consequences, so I strongly recommend that everyone does this properly.
-


----------



## WanderingMendicant (Jun 21, 2009)

Probably going on a Visa run in the next few days... anyone else interested?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

******.. wish we had known.. Booked a weekend in Qatar instead. 

thanks so much though.


----------



## WanderingMendicant (Jun 21, 2009)

Considering the price of a round-trip to Muscat (220 AED!) I might just fly there for a day instead!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

You may as well! we were cheaper than that to qatar! (but that was with the flydubai sale recently) 

I would rather spend the day visiting somewhere (we are doing an overnighter to doha) than driving!  (though driving will of course be cheaper overall!) 

Just beware I cant see what nationality you are atm... (while I am posting) but you will need to pay for a visa on entry (60dhs) unless you are a kiwi (or probably an aussie - I know EU passports have to pay) and the taxis etc are unmetered and not that cheap so it takes the price up a bit from the plane ticket. On the other hand.. you may as well get the experience if you are interested in travel/culture . 

Omani Riyal (I think its called) is a direct 1/10 to the dirham (so its 6 riyal for your visa etc) 

 hth


----------



## WanderingMendicant (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, I've been to Oman a few times  I have a US passport and some leftover rials to blow from the last trip. Not been to Qatar yet, but maybe I'll check that out on some other visa run.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah I am excited about qatar.. looks like sme intersting things to see and do and also like you can do most of Dohas tourist bits in a weekend  

Sorry for spamming you with info then  lol! 

I love flydubai..  so good for cheap weekends away! We are going to Lebanon in Dec very cheaply so that could also be an option.. though fingers crossed you have a job by then  (and me too!)


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i'll be making my run in 7-8 more days ... i usually drive to Hatta Oman, maybe this time i would fly to some place


----------



## sazrobins (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi - I am looking for someone to join to do visa run on friday (15th Oct 2010) - obviously will pay for petrol. Please let me know asap as its the end of this week.

Thanks, really appreciated.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

sazrobins said:


> Hi - I am looking for someone to join to do visa run on friday (15th Oct 2010) - obviously will pay for petrol. Please let me know asap as its the end of this week.
> 
> Thanks, really appreciated.


i have to do on the same day .. pm me with your details


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

I am also planning to do a run this Saturday 16th


----------

